# [gel.] Nach Systemupdate - Plasma X11 nach einloggen schwarz

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Gentoo als Gastsystem in VirtualBox am laufen.

Nach dem heutigen Systemupdate ist nach dem Systemneustart und dem einloggen (sddm -> Plasma X11) das Bild schwarz.

Ich habe vor 2 Monaten aufgrund eines neuen Bundle die "make.conf" angepasst.

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"
```

Habe danach aber normal mit Gentoo weitergearbeitet was ja bis heute problemlos fuktionierte.

Hätte ich nach dem Bundle-Tausch dann alle Pakete neu bauen müssen oder hat es mit dem heutigen Problem nichts zu tun?

Ich habe vor dem Systemneustart des Gentoo-Gastsystems ein "Sicherungspunkt" erstellt, sodass ich noch was reparieren kann. 

Hat jemand eine Idee um mein Gentoo-System wieder lauffähig zu machen?                        

MfG,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Wed Sep 21, 2022 5:34 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Christian99

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hätte ich nach dem Bundle-Tausch dann alle Pakete neu bauen müssen oder hat es mit dem heutigen Problem nichts zu tun?
> 
> 

 

Wenn es bis jetzt funktioniert hat, sollte es nicht daran liegen.

Wenn du versuchst dich einzuloggen und der Bildschirm schwarz wird, kannst du dann noch die virtuelle Konsole wechseln (z.B. Alt+F2) oder dich über ssh einloggen?

Wenn ja solltest du mal schauen, was im xorg logfile zu lesen ist (in der Regel /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

hier die /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[     6.387] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-2410.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[     6.388] 

X.Org X Server 1.21.1.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     6.388] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue Apr 5 09:36:12 CEST 2022 x86_64

[     6.388] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.32-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=b11df458-a563-4dba-aa0f-3b77e8834283 ro

[     6.388]  

[     6.388] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[     6.388]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     6.388] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     6.388] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 16 11:40:33 2022

[     6.391] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     6.391] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     6.392] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     6.392] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     6.392] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     6.392] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     6.392] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     6.392] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     6.392] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     6.392] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     6.392] (==) Automatically binding GPU devices

[     6.392] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     6.394] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

[     6.394]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     6.394] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[     6.394]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     6.394] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

[     6.394]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     6.394] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi".

[     6.394]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     6.394]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi").

[     6.394] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi".

[     6.394]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     6.394]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi").

[     6.394] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc

[     6.394] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     6.394] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     6.394] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     6.394]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     6.394]    X.Org Video Driver: 25.2

[     6.394]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.4

[     6.394]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[     6.395] (++) using VT number 7

[     6.395] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[     6.395] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     6.395] (II) Platform probe for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0

[     6.396] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 80ee:beef:15ad:0405 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/2097152, I/O @ 0x0000d010/16, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[     6.397] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     6.399] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     6.412] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     6.412]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     6.412]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[     6.412] (==) Matched vboxvideo as autoconfigured driver 0

[     6.412] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[     6.412] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[     6.412] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[     6.412] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     6.412] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"

[     6.412] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so

[     6.413] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"

[     6.413]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.0.1

[     6.413]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     6.413]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2

[     6.413] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x7f33fb663340

[     6.413] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     6.413] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     6.419] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     6.419]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.21.1

[     6.419]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     6.419]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2

[     6.419] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     6.420] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     6.420] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     6.420] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     6.420] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     6.420] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     6.420] (II) VBoxVideo: guest driver for VirtualBox: vbox

[     6.420] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     6.420] (II) vboxvideo: kernel driver found, not loading.

[     6.420] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[     6.420] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     6.420] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[     6.420] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888

[     6.420] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     6.420] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[     6.420] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[     6.420] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[     6.428] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     6.428]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.0.1

[     6.428]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     6.772] (II) modeset(0): Refusing to try glamor on llvmpipe

[     6.781] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed

[     6.781] (II) modeset(0): ShadowFB: preferred NO, enabled NO

[     6.781] (II) modeset(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: VBX  Model: 0  Serial#: 63899520

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Year: 1990  Week: 1

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Indeterminate output size

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Default color space is primary color space

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): clock: 113.4 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1922  h_sync_end 1924 h_blank_end 1926 h_border: 0

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 975  v_sync: 975  v_sync_end 1009 v_blanking: 981 v_border: 0

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Ranges: V min: 0 V max: 200 Hz, H min: 0 H max: 200 kHz, PixClock max 1005 MHz

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Monitor name: VBOX monitor

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    00ffffffffffff00585800008007cf03

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    0100010380000078eeee91a3544c9926

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    010101010101482c800670cf06300202

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    0202000000000000000000fd0000c800

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    c864000a202020202020000000fc0056

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    424f58206d6f6e69746f720a00000010

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0):    000a2020202020202020202020200095

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-1

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x975"x60.0  155.35  1920 2040 2240 2560  975 978 988 1012 -hsync +vsync (60.7 kHz P)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "2560x1600"x60.0  348.50  2560 2752 3032 3504  1600 1603 1609 1658 -hsync +vsync (99.5 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "2560x1600"x60.0  268.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1600 1603 1609 1646 +hsync -vsync (98.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  234.00  1920 2048 2256 2600  1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1856x1392"x60.0  218.25  1856 1952 2176 2528  1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync (86.3 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1792x1344"x60.0  204.75  1792 1920 2120 2448  1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync (83.6 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "2048x1152"x60.0  162.00  2048 2074 2154 2250  1152 1153 1156 1200 +hsync +vsync (72.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x59.9  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.6 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 -hsync -vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x59.9  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  108.00  1600 1624 1704 1800  900 901 904 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x59.8   85.50  1366 1436 1579 1792  768 771 774 798 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.00  1366 1380 1436 1500  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (48.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x768"x59.9   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   68.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 771 778 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Output VGA-1 connected

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[     6.782] (II) modeset(0): Output VGA-1 using initial mode 1920x975 +0+0

[     6.782] (==) modeset(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     6.782] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     6.782] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     6.782] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     6.782] (II) Module "fb" already built-in

[     6.784] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[     6.784] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     6.784] (II) modeset(0): Initializing kms color map for depth 24, 8 bpc.

[     6.784] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[     6.784] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[     6.784] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[     6.784] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[     6.784] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension Present

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     6.785] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     6.785] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[     6.790] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[     6.790] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[     6.790] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     6.790] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[     6.790] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[     6.790] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[     6.790] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized

[     6.790] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 257

[     6.834] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[     6.834] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     6.834] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[     6.834] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[     6.840] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     6.840]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.2.0

[     6.840]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     6.840]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.4

[     6.840] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[     6.840] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     6.840] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[     6.842] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     6.853] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.853] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     6.853] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[     6.868] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0/event0"

[     6.868] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     6.868] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.868] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     6.868] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     6.868] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     6.868] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'

[     6.868] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[     6.868] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[     6.868] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     6.868] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.868] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard

[     6.869] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device removed

[     6.885] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSLPBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[     6.885] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     6.885] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.885] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard

[     6.885] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[     6.885] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     6.885] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[     6.885] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     6.885] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[     6.885] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     6.885] (II) event5  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.885] (II) event5  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[     6.885] (II) event5  - Video Bus: device removed

[     6.901] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event5"

[     6.901] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     6.901] (II) event5  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     6.901] (II) event5  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[     6.902] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VirtualBox mouse integration (/dev/input/event7)

[     6.902] (**) VirtualBox mouse integration: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[     6.902] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'VirtualBox mouse integration'

[     6.902] (**) VirtualBox mouse integration: always reports core events

[     6.902] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[     6.902] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     6.902] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     6.902] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: device is a pointer

[     6.902] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: device removed

[     6.917] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/input/input8/event7"

[     6.917] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "VirtualBox mouse integration" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[     6.917] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[     6.917] (**) VirtualBox mouse integration: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[     6.917] (**) VirtualBox mouse integration: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.917] (**) VirtualBox mouse integration: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     6.917] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     6.917] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: device is a pointer

[     6.917] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VirtualBox USB Tablet (/dev/input/event4)

[     6.917] (**) VirtualBox USB Tablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[     6.917] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'VirtualBox USB Tablet'

[     6.917] (**) VirtualBox USB Tablet: always reports core events

[     6.917] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[     6.917] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     6.969] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     6.969] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: device is a pointer

[     6.970] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: device removed

[     6.998] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:80EE:0021.0001/input/input5/event4"

[     6.998] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "VirtualBox USB Tablet" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[     6.998] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[     6.998] (**) VirtualBox USB Tablet: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[     6.998] (**) VirtualBox USB Tablet: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.998] (**) VirtualBox USB Tablet: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     7.051] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     7.051] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: device is a pointer

[     7.051] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VirtualBox USB Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)

[     7.051] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     7.051] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     7.051] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[     7.051] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     7.051] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[     7.051] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[     7.051] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[     7.051] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     7.053] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     7.053] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[     7.053] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[     7.173] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[     7.173] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[     7.173] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     7.173] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[     7.175] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[     7.175] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[     7.175] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse'

[     7.175] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

[     7.175] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[     7.175] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     7.175] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     7.175] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: device is a pointer

[     7.176] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: device removed

[     7.237] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event3"

[     7.237] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[     7.237] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[     7.237] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[     7.237] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     7.237] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     7.237] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     7.237] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: device is a pointer

[     7.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[     7.238] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     7.238] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     7.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[     7.238] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     7.238] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.792] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    13.792] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    13.792] (II) modeset(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    13.792] (II) modeset(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    14.114] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    14.114] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    14.114] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    14.114] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    14.115] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    14.115] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    14.115] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    14.115] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    14.438] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    14.438] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    14.438] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    14.438] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    15.722] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    15.722] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    15.722] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    15.722] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    16.998] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    16.998] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    16.998] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    16.998] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    18.120] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    18.120] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    18.120] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    18.120] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    18.261] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0

[    18.261] (II) modeset(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1920x975 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    18.261] (II) modeset(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    18.261] (II) modeset(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.289] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[    31.372] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device removed

[    31.385] (II) event5  - Video Bus: device removed

[    31.418] (II) event7  - VirtualBox mouse integration: device removed

[    31.563] (II) event4  - VirtualBox USB Tablet: device removed

[    31.632] (II) event2  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[    31.641] (II) event3  - ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: device removed
```

Kurz erscheint beim Einloggen das Desktopbild, wird aber dann gleich alles schwarz.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Christian99

hm, hab jetzt keine Ahnung mit gentoo unter virtualbox, aber offensichtliche Fehler sind mMn nicht zusehen.

ich würde mal probieren, in den virtualbox einstellungen den Grafiktreiber zu ändern und zu schauen was passiert.

Du kannst auch mal einen Blick in das kernel log werfen, ob da was komisches zu sehen ist.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich glaube dass kde-plasma bei meinem Systemupdate aktualisiert wurde und die neue Version die Probleme unter VirtualBox macht.

Muss wohl warten bis neue Version nachgeschoben wird. 

Der Grafikadapter steht auf VBoxSVGA wie im Gentoo-Handbuch vorgeschrieben. VMSVGA geht bei Gentoo eh nicht.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Für solche Fälle habe ich immer noch twm installiert. Wenn es Probleme mit meinem Desktop Environment geben sollte (zurzeit Xfce), starte ich X mit twm. Wenn twm geht, weiß ich, dass das Problem nichts mit X11 zu tun hat.

Hinweis: falls Du twm ausprobieren möchtest: es ist ein minimaler Window Manager. Nach dem Start ist der Bildschirm schwarz. Mit einem Klick auf die rechte Maustaste kann man dann ein Fenster öffnen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, bist du dir sicher dass das letzte @world Update komplett durch ist, sprich tatsächlich alle Pakete gebaut und installiert wurden?

Oder sind da eventuell einige übersprungen worden?

Schau bitte noch mal via 

```
emerge -avuDU @world
```

----------

## Sabaton

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, bist du dir sicher dass das letzte @world Update komplett durch ist, sprich tatsächlich alle Pakete gebaut und installiert wurden?
> 
> Oder sind da eventuell einige übersprungen worden?
> 
> Schau bitte noch mal via 
> ...

 

Nothing to merge; quitting

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

"plasma-meta 5.23.5" ist aktuell bei dem fehlerhaften Zustand nach dem Systemupdate als auch bei dem alten Sicherungspunkt wo noch alles funktionierte.

Aktuell bin ich auf den alten noch funktionierenden Sicherungspunkt zurück und lass nochmal das Systemupdate durchlaufen.

Kann ich, wenn der Fehler nach dem Systemupdate dann wieder auftaucht, mit "dmesg" was zielführendes zur Fehleranalyse auslesen und mit welcher Option dazu soll ich "dmesg" dann hier posten?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammmen,

Systemupdate lief fehlerfrei durch. 

Problem ist aber immer noch vorhanden. Nach dem Einloggen ist das Bild schwarz, nur Kalender "rainlendar2" ist im Vordergrund sichtbar.

Hier die "~/var/log/dmesg"

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 (root@gentoo) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.1_p20220115 p4) 11.2.1 20220115, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37) #1 SMP Tue Apr 5 09:36:12 CEST 2022

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.32-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=b11df458-a563-4dba-aa0f-3b77e8834283 ro

[    0.000000] [Firmware Bug]: TSC doesn't count with P0 frequency!

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] signal: max sigframe size: 1776

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000dffeffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dfff0000-0x00000000dfffffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fffc0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: innotek GmbH VirtualBox/VirtualBox, BIOS VirtualBox 12/01/2006

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3799.908 MHz processor

[    0.000357] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000362] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000367] last_pfn = 0x420000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000375] Disabled

[    0.000377] x86/PAT: MTRRs disabled, skipping PAT initialization too.

[    0.000379] CPU MTRRs all blank - virtualized system.

[    0.000382] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WT  UC- UC  WB  WT  UC- UC  

[    0.000384] last_pfn = 0xdfff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000399] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x0009fff0-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000500] RAMDISK: [mem 0x36e33000-0x37710fff]

[    0.000503] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000505] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000E0000 000024 (v02 VBOX  )

[    0.000510] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000DFFF0030 00003C (v01 VBOX   VBOXXSDT 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000515] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000DFFF00F0 0000F4 (v04 VBOX   VBOXFACP 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000520] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000DFFF0490 002325 (v02 VBOX   VBOXBIOS 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000524] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DFFF0200 000040

[    0.000527] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DFFF0200 000040

[    0.000531] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000DFFF0240 00007C (v02 VBOX   VBOXAPIC 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000534] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DFFF02C0 0001CC (v01 VBOX   VBOXCPUT 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000538] ACPI: Reserving FACP table memory at [mem 0xdfff00f0-0xdfff01e3]

[    0.000539] ACPI: Reserving DSDT table memory at [mem 0xdfff0490-0xdfff27b4]

[    0.000541] ACPI: Reserving FACS table memory at [mem 0xdfff0200-0xdfff023f]

[    0.000542] ACPI: Reserving FACS table memory at [mem 0xdfff0200-0xdfff023f]

[    0.000543] ACPI: Reserving APIC table memory at [mem 0xdfff0240-0xdfff02bb]

[    0.000544] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xdfff02c0-0xdfff048b]

[    0.000567] Zone ranges:

[    0.000568]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000571]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000573]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041fffffff]

[    0.000575] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000576] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000577]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009efff]

[    0.000579]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000dffeffff]

[    0.000581]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041fffffff]

[    0.000582] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000041fffffff]

[    0.000587] On node 0, zone DMA: 1 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.000600] On node 0, zone DMA: 97 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.022428] On node 0, zone Normal: 16 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.022664] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.022701] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 6, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.022704] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.022706] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.022709] ACPI: Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.022714] smpboot: Allowing 6 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.022723] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.022726] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.022727] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000effff]

[    0.022729] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.022730] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdfff0000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.022731] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.022732] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.022734] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.022735] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.022736] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfffbffff]

[    0.022737] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfffc0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.022740] [mem 0xe0000000-0xfebfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.022743] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.024767] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:6 nr_cpu_ids:6 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.025003] percpu: Embedded 54 pages/cpu s181016 r8192 d31976 u262144

[    0.025008] pcpu-alloc: s181016 r8192 d31976 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.025012] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 - - 

[    0.025032] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4128496

[    0.025034] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.32-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=b11df458-a563-4dba-aa0f-3b77e8834283 ro

[    0.025053] Unknown kernel command line parameters "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.32-gentoo-r1", will be passed to user space.

[    0.026061] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes, linear)

[    0.026563] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes, linear)

[    0.026585] mem auto-init: stack:off, heap alloc:off, heap free:off

[    0.058519] Memory: 16379544K/16776760K available (12296K kernel code, 3859K rwdata, 4364K rodata, 1400K init, 3052K bss, 396956K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.058614] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.058615] rcu:    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=6.

[    0.058618]    Rude variant of Tasks RCU enabled.

[    0.058619]    Tracing variant of Tasks RCU enabled.

[    0.058621] rcu: RCU calculated value of scheduler-enlistment delay is 100 jiffies.

[    0.058622] rcu: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=6

[    0.060301] NR_IRQS: 524544, nr_irqs: 472, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.060523] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0x42d/0x5ff with crng_init=0

[    0.064252] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.082673] printk: console [tty0] enabled

[    0.082842] ACPI: Core revision 20210730

[    0.083136] APIC: Switch to symmetric I/O mode setup

[    0.084099] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.089106] clocksource: tsc-early: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x6d8c0117009, max_idle_ns: 881590420422 ns

[    0.089397] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7599.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=3799908)

[    0.089684] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.089846] LSM: Security Framework initializing

[    0.089997] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.090395] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.090646] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.091066] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 512, 4MB 256

[    0.091232] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 2048, 2MB 2048, 4MB 1024, 1GB 0

[    0.091395] Spectre V1 : Mitigation: usercopy/swapgs barriers and __user pointer sanitization

[    0.091647] Spectre V2 : Mitigation: Retpolines

[    0.091799] Spectre V2 : Spectre v2 / SpectreRSB mitigation: Filling RSB on context switch

[    0.092041] Speculative Store Bypass: Vulnerable

[    0.093395] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K

[    0.195673] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8-Core Processor (family: 0x19, model: 0x21, stepping: 0x0)

[    0.196090] Performance Events: PMU not available due to virtualization, using software events only.

[    0.196388] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.196659] NMI watchdog: Perf NMI watchdog permanently disabled

[    0.197027] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.197340] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.197399] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5

[    0.204514] smp: Brought up 1 node, 6 CPUs

[    0.204801] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.204813] smpboot: Total of 6 processors activated (45598.89 BogoMIPS)

[    0.205414] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.205589] x86/mm: Memory block size: 128MB

[    0.206498] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.206711] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.207572] NET: Registered PF_NETLINK/PF_ROUTE protocol family

[    0.207828] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.208021] audit: type=2000 audit(1650962883.124:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.208021] thermal_sys: Registered thermal governor 'step_wise'

[    0.208396] thermal_sys: Registered thermal governor 'user_space'

[    0.208660] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.209435] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.209793] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.209973] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.211046] Kprobes globally optimized

[    0.211493] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.213428] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.213437] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.213610] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.213755] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.214395] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)

[    0.214532] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    0.214692] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-HPI-Hybrid-Graphics)

[    0.215150] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.216435] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.216765] ACPI: PM: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.216927] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.217396] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.217486] ACPI: Enabled 2 GPEs in block 00 to 07

[    0.220478] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.220701] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI HPX-Type3]

[    0.221397] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeCapability LTR]

[    0.222295] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: not requesting control; platform does not support [PCIeCapability]

[    0.222517] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS requested [PME AER PCIeCapability LTR]

[    0.223149] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: platform willing to grant [PME AER]

[    0.223434] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: platform retains control of PCIe features (AE_SUPPORT)

[    0.223796] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.223889] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.224117] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.224397] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.224444] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xe0000000-0xfdffffff window]

[    0.224717] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.224940] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:1237] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.225395] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:7000] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.226034] pci 0000:00:01.1: [8086:7111] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.226395] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

[    0.226487] pci 0000:00:01.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.226717] pci 0000:00:01.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.226898] pci 0000:00:01.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.226982] pci 0000:00:01.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.227396] pci 0000:00:02.0: [80ee:beef] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.231396] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

[    0.234399] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xd010-0xd01f]

[    0.240855] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.255933] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.256396] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:100e] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.259417] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0200000-0xf021ffff]

[    0.264451] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xd020-0xd027]

[    0.282486] pci 0000:00:04.0: [80ee:cafe] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.285400] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd040-0xd05f]

[    0.288397] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf07fffff]

[    0.292844] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf0800000-0xf0803fff pref]

[    0.307673] pci 0000:00:05.0: [8086:2415] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.308458] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd100-0xd1ff]

[    0.308481] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xd200-0xd23f]

[    0.308977] pci 0000:00:06.0: [106b:003f] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.310919] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0804000-0xf0804fff]

[    0.332621] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:7113] type 00 class 0x068000

[    0.332884] pci 0000:00:07.0: quirk: [io  0x4000-0x403f] claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

[    0.333149] pci 0000:00:07.0: quirk: [io  0x4100-0x410f] claimed by PIIX4 SMB

[    0.333399] pci 0000:00:0b.0: [8086:265c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.336446] pci 0000:00:0b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0805000-0xf0805fff]

[    0.356140] pci 0000:00:0d.0: [8086:2829] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.360429] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd240-0xd247]

[    0.364495] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xd248-0xd24b]

[    0.368777] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xd250-0xd257]

[    0.373401] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xd258-0xd25b]

[    0.376522] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xd260-0xd26f]

[    0.379428] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xf0806000-0xf0807fff]

[    0.384395] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.384485] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKA configured for IRQ 11

[    0.385315] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKB configured for IRQ 10

[    0.385396] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKC configured for IRQ 9

[    0.385486] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKD configured for IRQ 11

[    0.385802] iommu: Default domain type: Translated 

[    0.385802] iommu: DMA domain TLB invalidation policy: lazy mode 

[    0.386427] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.386483] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.386840] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.386978] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.387220] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.387459] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.387470] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.387664] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.387870] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.387889] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.388450] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.388659] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.388889] PTP clock support registered

[    0.389520] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.389835] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.389835] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.389835] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.389835] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.390582] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.391078] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.391213] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.391395] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.391398] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xdfff0000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.398985] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc-early

[    0.403960] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.404138] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.404264] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.404928] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 2 devices

[    0.414041] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.414265] NET: Registered PF_INET protocol family

[    0.414559] IP idents hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes, linear)

[    0.415051] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.415264] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes, linear)

[    0.415393] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes, linear)

[    0.416264] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.416457] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.416702] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.416928] NET: Registered PF_UNIX/PF_LOCAL protocol family

[    0.417118] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.417264] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.417393] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.417630] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfdffffff window]

[    0.417961] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.418154] pci 0000:00:01.0: Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds

[    0.419822] PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

[    0.419946] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.419971] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.420141] software IO TLB: mapped [mem 0x00000000dbff0000-0x00000000dfff0000] (64MB)

[    0.420734] platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

[    0.421207] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.421393] workingset: timestamp_bits=46 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    0.422837] NET: Registered PF_ALG protocol family

[    0.422931] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.423141] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.423264] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 248)

[    0.423528] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.423728] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.424467] IPMI message handler: version 39.2

[    0.424630] ipmi_si: IPMI System Interface driver

[    0.424801] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    0.425557] ACPI: AC: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.425788] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.426094] ACPI: button: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.426264] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSLPBN:00/input/input1

[    0.426392] ACPI: button: Sleep Button [SLPF]

[    0.427020] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.427751] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.430682] brd: module loaded

[    0.431966] loop: module loaded

[    0.432407] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: version 3.0

[    0.432694] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.432927] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.433209] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: flags: 64bit ncq stag only ccc 

[    0.433541] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.433701] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf0806000 port 0xf0806100 irq 21

[    0.434045] ata_piix 0000:00:01.1: version 2.13

[    0.434486] scsi host1: ata_piix

[    0.434816] scsi host2: ata_piix

[    0.434971] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xd000 irq 14

[    0.435177] ata3: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xd008 irq 15

[    0.435336] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

[    0.435689] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.607362] ata3.00: ATAPI: VBOX CD-ROM, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[    0.743508] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.743861] ata1.00: ATA-6: VBOX HARDDISK, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[    0.744149] ata1.00: 104857600 sectors, multi 128: LBA48 NCQ (depth 32)

[    0.744717] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.745187] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      VBOX HARDDISK    1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.746665] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            VBOX     CD-ROM           1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.754962] e1000 0000:00:03.0 eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 08:00:27:0b:cd:9b

[    0.755172] e1000 0000:00:03.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.755484] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.755755] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.756005] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.756430] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.756931] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: irq 19, io mem 0xf0805000

[    0.764967] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.765315] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.15

[    0.766192] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.766335] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.766622] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    0.766928] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.0

[    0.767441] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.767592] hub 1-0:1.0: 12 ports detected

[    0.767967] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.768162] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.768261] ohci-pci 0000:00:06.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.768614] ohci-pci 0000:00:06.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.768926] ohci-pci 0000:00:06.0: irq 22, io mem 0xf0804000

[    0.820692] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice= 5.15

[    0.820928] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.821260] usb usb2: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.821925] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

[    0.822125] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:06.0

[    0.822513] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.822666] hub 2-0:1.0: 12 ports detected

[    0.823108] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.823260] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.824079] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.824295] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.824970] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.826211] rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: registered as rtc0

[    0.826379] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    0.826548] rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: setting system clock to 2022-04-26T08:48:04 UTC (1650962884)

[    0.826884] rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram

[    0.827130] hid: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.827389] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.827635] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.941309] Freeing initrd memory: 9080K

[    1.040588] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

[    1.084297] snd_intel8x0 0000:00:05.0: allow list rate for 1028:0177 is 48000

[    1.085161] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    1.085297] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.085386] NET: Registered PF_PACKET protocol family

[    1.085941] IPI shorthand broadcast: enabled

[    1.086095] sched_clock: Marking stable (1062973668, 22951685)->(1146023266, -60097913)

[    1.086574] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.086715] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    1.087926] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: 9d1d289bae17ff339e2b4e9c1d20c0fd299b9f44'

[    1.088524] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!

[    1.088689] ima: Allocated hash algorithm: sha1

[    1.088839] ima: No architecture policies found

[    1.089439] ALSA device list:

[    1.089560]   #0: Intel 82801AA-ICH with AD1980 at irq 21

[    1.090069] Freeing unused kernel image (initmem) memory: 1400K

[    1.098036] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 20480k

[    1.098953] Freeing unused kernel image (text/rodata gap) memory: 2036K

[    1.099397] Freeing unused kernel image (rodata/data gap) memory: 1780K

[    1.099614] Run /init as init process

[    1.099744]   with arguments:

[    1.099746]     /init

[    1.099748]   with environment:

[    1.099749]     HOME=/

[    1.099750]     TERM=linux

[    1.099751]     BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.32-gentoo-r1

[    1.113437] usb 2-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    1.176574] udevd[596]: starting version 3.2.10

[    1.176688] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.176709] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.176716] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.177493] udevd[597]: starting eudev-3.2.10

[    1.189021] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 104857600 512-byte logical blocks: (53.7 GB/50.0 GiB)

[    1.189062] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.189065] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.189134] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.192694]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.193576] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.204864] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x xa/form2 tray

[    1.204867] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.224635] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.433359] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=80ee, idProduct=0021, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.433387] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[    1.433401] usb 2-1: Product: USB Tablet

[    1.433404] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: VirtualBox

[    1.454658] input: VirtualBox USB Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:80EE:0021.0001/input/input5

[    1.455025] hid-generic 0003:80EE:0021.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [VirtualBox USB Tablet] on usb-0000:00:06.0-1/input0

[    1.460670] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3799.997 MHz

[    1.460696] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x6d8cab05ec1, max_idle_ns: 881590646801 ns

[    1.507659] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    1.627699] random: fast init done

[    4.119982] urandom_read: 4 callbacks suppressed

[    4.119986] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.119996] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.120010] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.144963] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[    5.834249] vboxguest: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    5.834343] vboxguest: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[    5.839840] vgdrvHeartbeatInit: Setting up heartbeat to trigger every 2000 milliseconds

[    5.839935] input: Unspecified device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/input/input6

[    5.840218] e1000 0000:00:03.0 enp0s3: renamed from eth0

[    5.840325] vboxguest: Successfully loaded version 6.1.32_Gentoo r149290

[    5.840343] vboxguest: misc device minor 125, IRQ 20, I/O port d040, MMIO at 00000000f0400000 (size 0x400000)

[    5.840368] vboxguest: Successfully loaded version 6.1.32_Gentoo r149290 (interface 0x00010004)

[    5.843049] ACPI: video: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    5.843116] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

[    5.844342] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[    5.857724] vboxvideo: loading version 6.1.32_Gentoo r149290

[    5.858018] vboxvideo 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    5.859188] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    5.859236] [drm] VRAM 08000000

[    5.862092] fbcon: vboxvideodrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    5.862490] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

[    5.863361] vboxvideo 0000:00:02.0: [drm] fb0: vboxvideodrmfb frame buffer device

[    5.864078] cryptd: max_cpu_qlen set to 1000

[    5.866703] [drm] Initialized vboxvideo 1.0.0 20130823 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    6.700384] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[    6.743337] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[    6.778263] random: crng init done
```

Hat jemand zu diesem Problem noch eine Idee?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Sabaton,

puh nee, ich kann aktuell nicht wirklich einen Fehler erkennen :-/

Aber, ein Vorschlag:

Lege dir doch bitte mal einen weiteren Testuser-Account an (siehe https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Finalizing#Adding_a_user_for_daily_use ),

und teste ob mit diesem neuen Testuser das Problem immernoch auftritt.

Ich denke so könnte man mal prüfen ob es an irgendwelchen nun vielleicht inkompatibel gewordenen Sachen im home deines bisherigen Users liegt, oder ob doch was systemweit im Eimer ist.

Sorry, ist nur ne Idee, aber ne bessere Idee hab ich zZt auch nicht.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo Josef,

ich habe mal einen Testuser-Account angelegt, gleiches Problem!

Sollte ich mal alle Pakete neu bauen da ich ja vor 2 Monaten ein neues Bundle eingebaut habe und die "make.conf" dann angepasst habe. 

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"
```

Mit welchem Befehl baue ich alle Pakete neu?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Josef.95

Zum neu bauen aller von @world benötigten Paketen sollte vermutlich sowas wie 

```
emerge -av1 --emptytree @world --keep-going
```

 passen.

Mit --keep-going versucht portage weiterzubauen, falls ein Paket fehlschlägt. Schaue am ende bitte ob Pakete beim bauen fehlgeschlagen sind (-keep-going listet ggf fehlgeschlagene Pakete am ende mit auf). Falls es übersprungene Pakete gibt, dann sichere dir bitte die Liste der Pakete, so das man sich um diese noch mal separat drum kümmern kann.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

habe alle Pakete neu gebaut.

```
emerge -av1 --emptytree @world --keep-going
```

Problem ist aber immer noch vorhanden.

Am Ende gab es diese Meldungen:

```
>>> Emerging (993 of 993) kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5::gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5

>>> Install kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/image

>>> Completed installing kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5/image

 * Final size of build directory: 4 KiB

 * Final size of installed tree:  4 KiB

>>> Installing (993 of 993) kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5::gentoo

 * checking 0 files for package collisions

>>> Merging kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5 to /

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.23.5 merged.

 * Messages for package net-libs/libpsl-0.21.0:

 * "icu" and "idn" USE flags are enabled.

 * Using "idn".

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-7.2.6.2-r1:

 * If you plan to use Base application you must enable USE base.

 * Without USE java, several wizards are not going to be available.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-2.7-r3:

 * After updating /etc/profile, please run

 * env-update && . /etc/profile

 * Please run env-update then log out and back in to

 * update your path.

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220411:

 * Your configuration for sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220411 has been saved in 

 * "/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220411" for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * If you are only interested in particular firmware files, edit the saved

 * configfile and remove those that you do not want.

 * Messages for package dev-libs/ell-0.49:

 *   CONFIG_KEY_DH_OPERATIONS:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2021e:

 * Found a regular file at /etc/localtime.

 * Some software may expect a symlink instead.

 * You may convert it to a symlink by removing the file and running:

 *   emerge --config sys-libs/timezone-data

 * Messages for package app-eselect/eselect-wxwidgets-20180529:

 * This eselect module only controls the version of wxGTK used when

 * building packages outside of portage.  If you are not doing development

 * with wxWidgets or bakefile you will never need to use it.

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.3-r4:

 * 

 * To use the mysql-s6 script, you need to install the optional sys-apps/s6 package.

 * If you wish to use s6 logging support, comment out the log-error setting in your my.cnf

 * 

 * Starting with version 10.1.8, MariaDB includes an improved systemd unit named mariadb.service

 * You should prefer that unit over this package's mysqld.service.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sysvinit-3.01:

 * The last/lastb/mesg/mountpoint/sulogin/utmpdump/wall tools have been moved to

 * sys-apps/util-linux. The pidof tool has been moved to sys-process/procps.

 * Messages for package net-misc/dhcpcd-9.4.0-r1:

 * 

 * If you activate the lookup-hostname hook to look up your hostname

 * using the dns, you need to install net-dns/bind-tools.

 * Messages for package media-libs/openh264-2.2.0:

 * This package attempts to override the Mozilla GMPInstaller auto-update process,

 * however even if it is not successful in doing so the profile-installed plugin

 * will not be used unless this package is removed.  This package will take precedence

 * over any gmp-gmpopenh264 that may be installed in a user's profile.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-python/jinja-3.1.1:

 * For i18n support, please emerge dev-python/Babel.

 * Messages for package dev-python/lxml-4.8.0-r1:

 * Install additional packages for optional runtime features:

 *   dev-python/beautifulsoup4 for Support for BeautifulSoup as a parser backend

 *   dev-python/cssselect for Translates CSS selectors to XPath 1.0 expressions

 * Messages for package kde-apps/akonadi-21.12.3:

 * 

 * Attention: Make sure to read README.gentoo after install.

 * 

 * You can select the storage backend in ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc.

 * Available drivers are:

 *   QMYSQL

 * QMYSQL has been set as your default akonadi storage backend.

 * 

 * Akonadi QMYSQL backends that were created using <dev-db/mariadb-10.5.9-r3 may

 * be in need of a manual fix. Failure to do so could result in akonadi service

 * to stop fetching and sending mail for KMail or any other kind of issues in PIM

 * applications depending on akonadi like KOrganizer, KAddressBook etc.

 * 

 * Note:

 * - All commands that follow are to be run by a regular user.

 * - They will have to be repeated for any other user of KDE PIM.

 * - Use your favorite terminal.

 * 

 * 1) Check if "mysql" system db is present:

 * $ mysql -S /run/user/$(id -u)/akonadi/mysql.socket -e 'select schema_name \

 * from information_schema.schemata where schema_name = "mysql"'

 * 

 * The output obtained should look like this:

 * +-------------+

 * | schema_name |

 * +-------------+

 * | mysql       |

 * +-------------+

 * 

 * If so, then automatic DB upgrades will succeed, no further action necessary.

 * 

 * 2) If, however, the above query returned empty, add the missing database:

 * $ mysql -S /run/user/$(id -u)/akonadi/mysql.socket -e 'create database mysql'

 * 

 * Future MariaDB releases should upgrade without manual intervention now.

 * 

 * 3) Optional: You may have come here with an already defunct akonadi service.

 * To manually fix the akonadi MariaDB backend:

 * $ mysql_upgrade --defaults-file=~/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf \

 * -S /run/user/$(id -u)/akonadi/mysql.socket

 * 

 * Don't forget to restart the akonadi service afterwards:

 * $ akonadictl restart

 * 

 * References:

 * [1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/688746

 * [2] https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409224

 * 

 * (Note: Above message is only printed the first time package is

 * installed. Please look at /usr/share/doc/akonadi-21.12.3/README.gentoo*

 * for future reference)

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.23.5:

 * If you notice missing icons in your GTK applications, you may have to install

 * the corresponding themes for GTK. A good guess would be x11-themes/oxygen-gtk

 * for example.

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.23.5-r1:

 * Install additional packages for optional runtime features:

 *   app-misc/wayland-utils for Wayland information module

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.23.5:

 * In order to have ssh-agent start with Plasma 5,

 * edit /etc/xdg/plasma-workspace/env/10-agent-startup.sh

 * and uncomment the lines enabling ssh-agent.

 * 

 * If you do so, do not forget to uncomment the respective

 * lines in /etc/xdg/plasma-workspace/shutdown/10-agent-shutdown.sh

 * to properly kill the agent when the session ends.

 * 

 * ksshaskpass has been installed as your default askpass application

 * for Plasma 5 sessions.

 * If that's not desired, select the one you want to use in

 * /etc/xdg/plasma-workspace/env/05-ksshaskpass.sh

 * Messages for package media-fonts/dejavu-2.37:

 * The following fontconfig configuration files have been installed:

 * 

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

 *   57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

 *   57-dejavu-sans.conf

 *   57-dejavu-serif.conf

 * 

 * Use `eselect fontconfig` to enable/disable them.

 * Messages for package media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.1.3:

 * The following fontconfig configuration files have been installed:

 * 

 *   60-liberation.conf

 * 

 * Use `eselect fontconfig` to enable/disable them.

 * Messages for package media-fonts/noto-20201226:

 * The following fontconfig configuration files have been installed:

 * 

 *   66-noto-serif.conf

 *   66-noto-mono.conf

 *   66-noto-sans.conf

 * 

 * Use `eselect fontconfig` to enable/disable them.

 * Messages for package media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9:

 * If you upgraded from urw-fonts-2.1-r2 some fonts will look a bit

 * different. Take a look at bug #208990 if interested.

 * Messages for package net-dialup/ppp-2.4.9-r5:

 * If the following test report contains a missing kernel configuration option that you need,

 * you should reconfigure and rebuild your kernel before running pppd.

 *   CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP:         missing BSD-Compress compression (optional, but highly recommended)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Pon, poff and plog scripts have been supplied for experienced users.

 * Users needing particular scripts (ssh,rsh,etc.) should check out the

 * /usr/share/doc/ppp-2.4.9-r5/scripts directory.

 * "rp-pppoe.so" plugin has been renamed to "pppoe.so"

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-8.32-r1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells.

 * You should also re-source your shell settings for LS_COLORS

 *   changes, such as: source /etc/profile

 * Messages for package sys-auth/elogind-246.10-r2:

 * elogind is currently not started from any runlevel.

 * You may add it to the boot runlevel by:

 * # rc-update add elogind boot

 * 

 * Alternatively, you can leave elogind out of any

 * runlevel. It will then be started automatically

 * when the first service calls it via dbus, or

 * the first user logs into the system.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/pam-1.5.1_p20210622-r1:

 * Some software with pre-loaded PAM libraries might experience

 * warnings or failures related to missing symbols and/or versions

 * after any update. While unfortunate this is a limit of the

 * implementation of PAM and the software, and it requires you to

 * restart the software manually after the update.

 * 

 * You can get a list of such software running a command like

 *   lsof / | egrep -i 'del.*libpam\.so'

 * 

 * Alternatively, simply reboot your system.

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r3:

 * 

 * For information about installing a printer and general cups setup

 * take a look at: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing

 * Messages for package sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.4:

 * The mesg/wall/write tools have been disabled due to USE=-tty-helpers.

 * Messages for package net-wireless/bluez-5.64:

 *   CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_SKCIPHER:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER:         is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_AEAD:        is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_KEY_DH_OPERATIONS:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package net-firewall/iptables-1.8.7-r2:

 * Unsetting ebtables symlinks before removal

 * Unsetting arptables symlinks before removal

 * Messages for package dev-libs/boost-1.78.0-r2:

 * Boost.Regex is *extremely* ABI sensitive. If you get errors such as

 * 

 *   undefined reference to `boost::re_detail_107800::cpp_regex_traits_implementation

 *     <char>::transform_primary[abi:cxx11](char const*, char const*) const'

 * 

 * Then you need to recompile Boost and all its reverse dependencies

 * using the same toolchain. In general, *every* change of the C++ toolchain

 * requires a complete rebuild of the Boost-dependent ecosystem.

 * 

 * See for instance https://bugs.gentoo.org/638138

 * Messages for package dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.28-r2:

 * pwcheck and saslauthd home directories have moved to:

 *   /run/saslauthd, using tmpfiles.d

 * Messages for package net-misc/socat-1.7.4.3:

 * You are enabling both readline and ssl (openssl) USE flags, the licenses

 * for these packages conflict. You may not be able to legally

 * redistribute the resulting binary.

 * Messages for package net-fs/autofs-5.1.8-r1:

 * If you plan on using autofs for automounting remote NFS mounts,

 * please check that both portmap (or rpcbind) and rpc.statd/lockd

 * are running.

 * Messages for package sys-process/cronie-1.5.7:

 * You should restart cronie daemon or else you might experience segfaults

 * or cronie not working reliably anymore.

 * Messages for package sys-devel/llvm-13.0.1:

 * You can find additional opt-viewer utility scripts in:

 *   /usr/lib/llvm/13/share/opt-viewer

 * To use these scripts, you will need Python along with the following

 * packages:

 *   dev-python/pygments (for opt-viewer)

 *   dev-python/pyyaml (for all of them)

 * Messages for package app-admin/syslog-ng-3.35.1:

 * It is highly recommended that app-admin/logrotate be emerged to

 * manage the log files.  syslog-ng installs a file in /etc/logrotate.d

 * for logrotate to use.

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.15.32-r1:

 * Note: Even though you have successfully unmerged 

 * your kernel package, directories in kernel source location: 

 * /usr/src/linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1

 * with modified files will remain behind. By design, package managers

 * will not remove these modified files and the directories they reside in.

 * For more detailed kernel removal instructions, please see: 

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Removal

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.15.32-r1:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

 * Messages for package app-admin/sudo-1.9.8_p2-r1:

 * To use the -A (askpass) option, you need to install a compatible

 * password program from the following list. Starred packages will

 * automatically register for the use with sudo (but will not force

 * the -A option):

 * 

 *  [*] net-misc/ssh-askpass-fullscreen

 *      net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass

 * 

 * You can override the choice by setting the SUDO_ASKPASS environmnent

 * variable to the program you want to use.

 * Messages for package sys-devel/clang-13.0.1:

 * You can find additional utility scripts in:

 *   /usr/lib/llvm/13/share/clang

 * Some of them are vim integration scripts (with instructions inside).

 * The run-clang-tidy.py script requires the following additional package:

 *   dev-python/pyyaml

 * Messages for package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.188-r2:

 * Notice that "use_lvmetad" setting is enabled with USE="udev" in

 * /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, which will require restart of udev, lvm, and lvmetad

 * if it was previously disabled.

 * Messages for package dev-lang/rust-1.59.0:

 * Rust installs a helper script for calling GDB and LLDB,

 * for your convenience it is installed under /usr/bin/rust-{gdb,lldb}-1.59.0.

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-6.1.32:

 * 

 * Please add users to the "vboxguest" group so they can

 * benefit from seamless mode, auto-resize and clipboard.

 * 

 * The vboxsf group has been added to make automount services work.

 * These services are part of the shared folders support.

 * 

 * Please add:

 * /etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions

 * to the default runlevel in order to start

 * needed services.

 * To use the VirtualBox X driver, use the following

 * file as your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

 *     /usr/share/doc/virtualbox-guest-additions-6.1.32/xorg.conf.vbox

 * 

 * Also make sure you use the Mesa library for OpenGL:

 *     eselect opengl set xorg-x11

 * 

 * An autostart .desktop file has been installed to start

 * VBoxClient in desktop sessions.

 * 

 * You can mount shared folders with:

 *     mount -t vboxsf <shared_folder_name> <mount_point>

 * 

 * Warning:

 * this ebuild is only needed if you are running gentoo

 * inside a VirtualBox Virtual Machine, you don't need

 * it to run VirtualBox itself.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-block/gparted-1.3.1:

 * Install additional packages for optional runtime features:

 *   sys-fs/btrfs-progs for BTRFS support

 *   sys-fs/dmraid for DMRAID support

 *   sys-fs/multipath-tools for DMRAID support

 *   sys-fs/exfatprogs for exFAT support

 *   sys-fs/f2fs-tools for F2FS support

 *   sys-fs/dosfstools for FAT support

 *   sys-fs/mtools for FAT support

 *   sys-fs/jfsutils for JFS support

 *   sys-fs/mdadm for MDADM support

 *   sys-fs/ntfs3g[ntfsprogs] for NTFS support

 *   sys-fs/reiser4progs for Reiser4 support

 *   sys-fs/reiserfsprogs for ReiserFS support

 *   sys-fs/udftools for UDF support

 *   sys-fs/xfsprogs for XFS support

 *   sys-fs/xfsdump for XFS support

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-2.9.4:

 * You should reboot the system now to get /run mounted with tmpfs!

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.34-r10:

 * Generating all locales; edit /etc/locale.gen to save time/space

 * Messages for package dev-db/mariadb-10.5.13:

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * This install includes the PAM authentication plugin.

 * To activate and configure the PAM plugin, please read:

 * https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/pam-authentication-plugin/

 * If you are upgrading major versions, you should run the

 * mysql_upgrade tool.

 * This version of mariadb reorganizes the configuration from a single my.cnf

 * to several files in /etc/mysql/mariadb.d.

 * Please backup any changes you made to /etc/mysql/my.cnf

 * and add them as a new file under /etc/mysql/mariadb.d with a .cnf extension.

 * You may have as many files as needed and they are read alphabetically.

 * Be sure the options have the appropriate section headers, i.e. [mysqld].

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-2.06-r1:

 * For information on how to configure GRUB2 please refer to the guide:

 *     https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.31:

 * Please install app-text/evince for print preview functionality.

 * Alternatively, check "gtk-print-preview-command" documentation and

 * add it to your settings.ini file.

 * Messages for package sys-boot/plymouth-0.9.6_pre20211225-r1:

 * If you want initramfs builder with plymouth support, please emerge

 * sys-kernel/dracut or sys-kernel/genkernel-next[plymouth].

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.23.5:

 * This package enables auto-unlocking of kde-frameworks/kwallet:5.

 * See also: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE#KWallet_auto-unlocking

 * Messages for package x11-misc/sddm-0.18.1-r6:

 * Starting with 0.18.0, SDDM no longer installs /etc/sddm.conf

 * Use it to override specific options. SDDM defaults are now

 * found in: /usr/share/sddm/sddm.conf.d/00default.conf

 * 

 * NOTE: If SDDM startup appears to hang then entropy pool is too low.

 * This can be fixed by configuring one of the following:

 *   - Enable CONFIG_RANDOM_TRUST_CPU in linux kernel

 *   - # emerge sys-apps/haveged && rc-update add haveged boot

 *   - # emerge sys-apps/rng-tools && rc-update add rngd boot

 * 

 * For more information on how to configure SDDM, please visit the wiki:

 *   https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SDDM

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-keyring-40.0-r1:

 * Please select pinentry-gnome3 as default pinentry provider:

 *  # eselect pinentry set pinentry-gnome3

 * Messages for package sys-apps/smartmontools-7.2-r2:

 * WARNING: There's already a drive database in '/var/db/smartmontools'!

 * Because we cannot determine if this database is untouched

 * or was modified by the user you have to manually update the

 * drive database:

 * 

 * a) Replace '/var/db/smartmontools/drivedb.h' by the database shipped with this

 *    release which can be found in '/usr/share/smartmontools/drivedb.h', i.e.

 * 

 *      cp "/usr/share/smartmontools/drivedb.h" "/var/db/smartmontools"

 * 

 * b) Run the following command as root:

 * 

 *      /usr/sbin/update-smart-drivedb

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/kwin-5.23.5-r1:

 * Install additional packages for optional runtime features:

 *   x11-misc/colord for color management support

 * 

 * In Plasma 5.20, default behavior of the Task Switcher to move minimised

 * windows to the end of the list was changed so that it remains in the

 * original order. To revert to the well established behavior:

 * 

 *  - Edit ~/.config/kwinrc

 *  - Find [TabBox] section

 *  - Add "MoveMinimizedWindowsToEndOfTabBoxFocusChain=true"

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r2:

 * PulseAudio can be enhanced by installing the following:

 *   sys-auth/rtkit for restricted realtime capabilities via D-Bus

 * Messages for package media-libs/gegl-0.4.34:

 * Install additional packages for optional runtime features:

 *   media-gfx/graphviz for 'Show Image Graph' under GIMP[debug] menu 'File - Debug'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.3_p20220406:

 * This version of Qt WebEngine is based on Chromium version 87.0.4280, with

 * additional security fixes from newer versions. Extensive as it is, the

 * list of backports is impossible to evaluate, but always bound to be behind

 * Chromium's release schedule.

 * In addition, various online services may deny service based on an outdated

 * user agent version (and/or other checks). Google is already known to do so.

 * 

 * tldr: Your web browsing experience will be compromised.

 * Messages for package mail-client/thunderbird-91.7.0:

 * <media-libs/dav1d-1.0.0 detected, removing 1.0.0 compat patch.

 * Optional runtime features:

 *   net-libs/libotr for encrypted chat support

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-91.8.0:

 * <media-libs/dav1d-1.0.0 detected, removing 1.0.0 compat patch.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33:

 * Please install app-text/evince for print preview functionality.

 * Alternatively, check "gtk-print-preview-command" documentation and

 * add it to your gtkrc.

 * Messages for package net-misc/anydesk-6.1.1:

 * AnyDesk uses additional tools to query information about the host:

 *   sys-apps/lsb-release for lsb_release

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.23.5-r2:

 * To enable gpg-agent and/or ssh-agent in Plasma sessions,

 * edit /etc/xdg/plasma-workspace/env/10-agent-startup.sh

 * and /etc/xdg/plasma-workspace/shutdown/10-agent-shutdown.sh

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 118 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.
```

Sind hier Fehler vorhanden die das Problem verursachen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Ich nutze "OpenRC"

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.11-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.2.1, glibc-2.34-r10, 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_5800X_8-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.34

KiB Mem:    16394132 total,  11441852 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2096628 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 27 Apr 2022 01:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: ae61075e7fb307c5f13810963099df88f99df426

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r9::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.9.11::gentoo, 3.10.3::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:             1.59.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.2.1_p20220115::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.34-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dbux declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kwallet lcms legacy-systray libglvnd libkms libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS
```

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

System ist nachhaltig kaputt! 

Habe aktuell ein neues Gentoo-Gastsystem in VirtualBox aufgesetzt.

Fehler kann ein falsches USE="dbux" anstatt "dbus" , falscher Grafikadapter "VBoxVGA" anstatt "VBoxSVGA " oder ein Hardwaretausch gewesen sein.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Max Steel

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Fehler kann ein falsches USE="dbux" anstatt "dbus" , falscher Grafikadapter "VBoxVGA" anstatt "VBoxSVGA " oder ein Hardwaretausch gewesen sein.

 

Ich kann jetzt auch keinen Fehler auf die schnelle erkennen. Und bin genauso ratlos wie du, aber was ich anmerken wollte.

USE-Flags mit Tippfehlern, die so nicht vorkommen, haben keinen Einfluss auf das System. Die Useflags sind nur zum Installationszeitpunkt des Paketes relevant und alle Pakete müssen damit klarkommen das ein USE-Flag nicht für sie bestimmt ist und Ihnen gänzlich unbekannt ist. So kann zum Beispiel gleichzeitig gtk3, gtk4 und qt5 enabled sein, ohne dass die irrelevanten Pakete davon betroffen sind.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein neues Gentoo-Gastsystem in VirtualBox neu installiert und 2 Monate auch einige Systemupdates problemlos durchlaufen hat ist beim heutigen Systemupdate das Problem wieder da. Nach dem Einloggen ist das Desktop-Bild schwarz,  nur der Desktop-Kalender "rainlendar2" erscheint im Vordergrund. Ich bin jetzt echt ratlos. Scheint ein Bug in einem Paket im Zusammenhang mit Virtualbox zu sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee zur Fehleranalyse ?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Hier meine Vorgehensweise beim installieren von Gentoo in VirtualBox:

```
Gentoo - Installation von PLASMA in VirtualBox (GPT)

====================================================

Gentoo-Gastsystem

*****************

6 Kerne

16 GB RAM

50 GB HDD

Grafikadapter: VBoxSVGA

booten mit dem Gentoo-ISO:

Tastaturlayout wählen:

----------------------

de -> 12 

Partitionieren (50 GB HDD):

---------------------------

Partition   Size       Description

/dev/sda1   2M      BIOS boot partition

/dev/sda2*    128M      Boot partition

/dev/sda3    2G      Swap partition

/dev/sda4    Rest      Root partition 

Partitionen erstellen:

----------------------

fdisk -l

parted -a optimal /dev/sda

mklabel gpt

unit Mib

print

mkpart primary 1 3

name 1 grub

set 1 bios_grub on

mkpart primary 3 131

name 2 boot

mkpart primary 131 2179

name 3 swap

mkpart primary 2179 51199

name 4 rootfs

set 2 boot on

print

Number   Start      End      Size      Name   Flags

1   1.00 MiB   3.00 MiB   2.00 MiB   grub   bios_grub

2   3.00 MiB   131 MiB      128 MiB      boot   boot, esp

3   131 MiB      2179 MiB   2048 MiB   swap

4   2179 MiB   51199 MiB   49020 MiB   rootfs

quit

Dateisystem auf Partition anlegen:

----------------------------------

mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1

mkfs.ext2 -L "boot" /dev/sda2

mkswap -L "swap" /dev/sda3

swapon /dev/sda3

free -m

mkfs.ext4 -L "rootfs" /dev/sda4

Mounten:

--------

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Datum und Uhrzeit einstellen [MMDDhhmmYYYY]:

--------------------------------------------

date

date 111012302019 [10 November 12.30 Uhr 2019]

Gentoo Mountpoint:

------------------

cd /mnt/gentoo

Stage-Tarball herunterladen:

----------------------------

links https://www.gentoo.org/downloads/mirrors/

[Downloads] " "stage3-*.tar.xz" herunterladen [SAVE]->ESC->[EXIT]

Stage-Tarball entpacken:

------------------------

tar xpvf stage3-*.tar.xz --xattrs-include='*.*' --numeric-owner

Compiler-Optionen konfigurieren:

--------------------------------

nano /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf

   # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

   # built this stage.

   # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

   # detailed example.

   COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

   CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

   CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   MAKEOPTS="-j6"

   # NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

   USE="minimal -systemd elogind nls dbus udev branding icu X acpi display-manager sddm gtk libkms wallpapers handbook pulseaudio alsa legacy-systray gtk2 gtk3 bluetooth plymouth pango"

   PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

   DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

   PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

   VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

   INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

   ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

   LINGUAS="de en"

   L10N="de en"

   # This sets the language of build output to English.

   # Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

   LC_MESSAGES=C

DNS-Info kopieren:

------------------

cp --dereference /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

Notwendige Dateisysteme einhängen:

----------------------------------

mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

mount --bind /run /mnt/gentoo/run

mount --make-slave /mnt/gentoo/run 

Betreten der neuen Umgebung:

----------------------------

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Portage konfigurieren:

----------------------

time emerge-webrsync

Repository aktualisieren:

-------------------------

emerge --sync

Auswahl des richtigen Profils:

------------------------------

eselect profile list

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/17.1 

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma*

eselect profile set 4

Zeitzone:

---------

ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

echo "Europe/Berlin" > /etc/timezone

emerge --config timezone-data

Konfiguration des Locale:

-------------------------

nano /etc/locale.gen

   en_US ISO-8859-1

   en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

   de_DE ISO-8859-1

   de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

   de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

locale-gen

eselect locale list

   Available targets for the LANG variable:

     [1] C

     [2] POSIX

     [3] en_US

     [4] en_US.iso88591

     [5] en_US.utf8

          [6] de_DE

     [7] de_DE.iso88591

      [8] de_DE.iso885915

      [9] de_DE.utf8

      [ ] (free form)

eselect locale set 9

Umgebung neu laden:

-------------------

env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Installation der Quellen (Kernel):

----------------------------------

time emerge --ask --verbose sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Standard: Manuelle Konfiguration:

---------------------------------

time emerge -av pciutils usbutils

Installation von Genkernel:

---------------------------

time emerge genkernel

   

fstab erstellen:

----------------

nano /etc/fstab

   /dev/sda2   /boot      ext2   noauto,noatime   12

   /dev/sda4   /      ext4   noatime      01

   /dev/sda3   none      swap   sw      00

   

FTP-Client installieren:

------------------------

emerge net-ftp/ftp

Kernel bauen:

-------------

ftp 192.168.2.1

USER

[Passwort]

pass

cd Fritz_NAS/Archiv/Linux/_Gentoo

get kernel

exit

cp -rf kernel/.config /usr/src/linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1

cd /usr/src

eselect kernel list

   [1] linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1

eselect kernel set 1

cd linux

make olddefconfig (nur bei anderer Kernel-Version)

make menuconfig

make -j6 && make modules_install

emerge --ask @module-rebuild

make install

genkernel --install initramfs

[Konfiguration Kernel]

File systems --->

    <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

Device Drivers --->

   <*> USB Support --->

       [*] USB LED Triggers

KERNEL Support for VirtualBox hardware

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)  --->

        [*] AHCI SATA support

        [*] ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)

        [*]   ATA BMDMA support

        [*]     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

    <*> Network device support  --->

        <*> Ethernet driver support  --->

            [*] Intel devices

            [*]   Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

    Input device support  --->

        <*> Keyboards  --->

            [*] AT keyboard

        <*> Mice  --->

            [*] PS/2 mouse

    <*> Virtio drivers  --->

        <*> PCI driver for virtio devices

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            [*] Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

        <*> Virtio GPU driver

        Frame buffer Devices  --->

            <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                [*] Enable Firmware EDID

            [*] Simple framebuffer support

        <*> Console display driver support  --->

            [*] Framebuffer Console support

            [*]   Map the console to the primary display device

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> PCI sound devices  --->

                [*] Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

    <*> USB support  --->

        [*] xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

        [*] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support   

Installation von Firmware:

--------------------------

time emerge -av sys-kernel/linux-firmware

Host- und Domäneninformationen:

-------------------------------

nano /etc/conf.d/hostname

   

   # IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

   hostname="gentoo"

Konfiguration des Netzwerk:

---------------------------

ifconfig

emerge --ask --noreplace net-misc/netifrc

nano /etc/conf.d/net

   config_enp0s3="dhcp"

Netzwerk Link setzen:

---------------------

cd /etc/init.d

ls

ln -s net.lo net.enp0s3

ls -lsa

Die Host-Datei:

---------------

nano /etc/hosts

   

   127.0.0.1   localhost

   ::1      localhost

Root Passwort:

--------------

passwd

[New Passwort]

Konfiguration Hwclock:

----------------------

nano /etc/conf.d/hwclock

      

   clock="local"

Installation Dienste:

---------------------

time emerge -av app-admin/syslog-ng sys-process/cronie sys-apps/mlocate

Dienste starten:

----------------

rc-update add syslog-ng default

rc-update add cronie default

rc-update add sshd default

Installation dhcpcd:

--------------------

emerge -av net-misc/dhcpcd

Bootloader GRUB2 installieren:

------------------------------

time emerge -av sys-boot/grub:2

Installation von GRUB2 in das System:

-------------------------------------

grub-install /dev/sda

Configure:

----------

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Neustart des Systems:

---------------------

exit

cd

ls /mnt/gentoo

umount -l /mnt/gentoo

shutdown -P now

#######################################################################

Neustart in das X-Systems (US-Tastaturlayout)

=============================================

Einloggen:

----------

Login:root

Password: [Passwort]

Stage-Tarball löschen:

----------------------

cd /

ls

rm stage3-*.tar.xz

Kernel-Konfiguration löschen:

-----------------------------

rm -rf kernel

Systemupdate:

-------------

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

time emerge -uvDNa @world

Neustart Device Manager:

------------------------

/etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart

Installation von Xorg:

----------------------

time emerge -av xorg-drivers

time emerge -av xorg-server

time emerge -av twm xterm

Starten von X-Server: (clear=Konsole aufräumen)

---------------------

startx

emerge --unmerge twm xterm

Benutzer anlegen:

-----------------

useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,portage,usb,video -s /bin/bash peter

passwd peter

[Passwort]

Installation von Plasma5:

-------------------------

time emerge -av kde-plasma/plasma-meta

time emerge -av kde-apps/konsole kde-apps/konqueror kde-apps/dolphin

/etc/init.d/udev status

nano /etc/env.d/90xsession

   XSESSION="KDE-4"

nano ~/.xinitrc

   exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startplasma-x11

nano /etc/conf.d/display-manager

   DISPLAYMANAGER="sddm"

usermod -a -G video sddm

Dienste einrichten:

-------------------

/etc/init.d/dbus status

/etc/init.d/dbus start

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add display-manager default

/etc/init.d/xdm status

env-update && source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/xdm start

#######################################################################

Einloggen in Plasma

===================

Login: peter

[STARTBUTTON]->[NEUSTART]

Login: peter

Konsole starten:

----------------

su

[Passwort]

Installation von Sudo:

----------------------

time emerge -av app-admin/sudo

AutoFS Dienst einrichten:

-------------------------

emerge --ask net-fs/autofs

rc-update add autofs default

/etc/init.d/autofs start

/etc/init.d/autofs reload

wgetpaste-Dienst einrichten:

----------------------------

emerge app-text/wgetpaste

Gasterweiterung installieren:

-----------------------------

visudo

   ## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command

   %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL

emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions

usermod -G vboxsf,vboxguest -a peter

reboot 
```

Ist hier ein Fehler bei meiner Vorgehensweise vorhanden?

Mfg,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Tue Jun 14, 2022 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

eine Eigenart und Maßnahme gibt's noch zu erwähnen bei meinem Gentoo-Gastsystem.

Ich bin von einem Bug mit Firefox und Thunderbird beim Systemupdate (kompilieren) in Virtualbox betroffen und hab ihn mit dem Workaround https://bugs.gentoo.org/676894#c8 gelöst.

Seit meinem Hardwaretausch und dieser Maßnahme hat mein Problem mit dem schwarzen Desktop-Bild nach dem einloggen nämlich auch begonnen.

```

# cat /etc/portage/env/firefox.conf

CFLAGS="{CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="{CSSFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

 

# cat /etc/portage/package.env

www-client/firefox firefox.conf

 

# grep firefox /etc/portage/package.use

www-client/firefox bindist -system-libvpx

# cat /etc/portage/env/thunderbird.conf

CFLAGS="{CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="{CSSFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

 

# cat /etc/portage/package.env

mail-client/thunderbird thunderbird.conf

 

# grep thunderbird /etc/portage/package.use

mail-client/thunderbird bindist -system-libvpx

```

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Seit meinem Hardwaretausch und dieser Maßnahme hat mein Problem mit dem schwarzen Desktop-Bild nach dem einloggen nämlich auch begonnen.
> 
> ..
> ...

 

Hardwaretausch?

Also du musst schon die Hardware für dein System, auch nach dem Tausch, so konfigurieren wie die echte reale Hardware auf der deine Virtuelle Box läuft. Das Problem liegt halt einfach bei den Treibern und der Maschinensprache, welches Gentoo als OS nutzt. Eine VM reicht dies in der Regel ja nur durch.

Das gute dabei: Du kannst dein Gentoo ohne Grafik-Oberfläche im Terminal starten (safe mode oder z.B. nach dem Booten mit strg + alt + F1* für eine tty) und mit dem Wissen der Hardware die Compiler flags und die Treiber für den Kernel aktualisieren. Dann sollte es wieder normal laufen.

*Wobei ich das noch nicht ausprobiert hab, es könnte sein das dein Betriebssystem (Linux Host) diesen Shortcut abfängt und anders nutzt oder die VM. Aber probiere es einfach aus. ;)

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das gute dabei: Du kannst dein Gentoo ohne Grafik-Oberfläche im Terminal starten (safe mode oder z.B. nach dem Booten mit strg + alt + F1* für eine tty) und mit dem Wissen der Hardware die Compiler flags und die Treiber für den Kernel aktualisieren. Dann sollte es wieder normal laufen.

 

Oder das ganze via ssh machen (falls es installiert und aktiv ist). Denn so wie ich das verstehe startet das system an sich nur die graphische ausgabe für den Desktop funktioniert nicht mehr.

Je nachdem wie das Netzwerk für die VM konfiguriert ist kann man das System via ssh wie folgt erreichen:

Wenn die VM Netzwerkkarte als bridge konfiguriert ist kann man das System in der VM direkt über seine IP-Adresse erreichen.

Wenn es als NAT konfiguriert ist (was der default ist), dann muss man eine Portweiterleitung einrichten (z.b. 2222 als Host-Port und 22 als Guest-Port). Und dann kann man das system via "localhost -p<port>"(z.b. ssh localhost -p 2222) erreichen

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

als Host läuft Win10_21H2 Pro. Nach dem Tausch das Bundle bootet Win 10 problemlos in das alte System und ich musste nur die AMD_Chipset_Drivers aktualisieren und den Gerätemanager aufräumen.

Bei meinem alten Gentoo-Gastsystem habe ich nur die

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"
```

für die neue CPU angepasst.

Das alte Gentoo-Gastsystem hatte dann gleich nach dem ersten Systemupdate das Problem.

Ich hab jetzt das Gentoo-Gastsystem  auf die neue Hardware mit der korrekte CPU_FLAGS neu installiert, 2 Fehler der ersten Installation berichtigt die ich im Verdacht hatte als Fehler verantwortlich zu sein (falsches USE="dbux" anstatt "dbus" , falscher Grafikadapter "VBoxVGA" anstatt "VBoxSVGA ").

Das neue Gentoo-Gastsystem hat dann 2 Monate lang 3 Systemupdates und ein Kernel-Upgrade problemlos durchlebt.

Erst jetzt wieder beim letzten Systemupdate ist der Fehler wieder da.

Es sind keine Fehlermeldungen beim Systemupdate aufgetaucht.

Das System ist fehlerfrei.

Es scheint sich um ein Bug mit einem Paket und VirtualBox zu handeln! 

Ich hab den Zustand nach dem letzten Systemupdate in Virtualbox gespeichert sodass ich dann alle 3 Wochen das Systemupdate erneuern kann und danach ein Neustart und Login testen kann. Auf jeden Fall sichere ich nach jedem erneuten Systemupdate den Zustand aufs neue sodass Gentoo trotz diesem Fehler aktuell bleibt und ich noch Zugriff mit Grafik habe.

Ich hoffe daß eine neue Version von Virtualbox vielleicht das Problem dann löst. 

Mehr kann ich momentan nicht machen.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## firefly

Alternativ kannst du auch mal ausprobieren als Graphics Controller VMSVGA zu verwenden.

Auch wenn das von Virtualbox nicht empfohlen wird. Für VMSVGA muss dann der vmware gpu treiber (VMware SVGA 3D) eingestellt werden.

Kann aber gut sein, dass dadurch die automatische Auflösungsanpassung beim resize des Virtualbox fensters nicht funktioniert.

Aber es sollte zu mindestens als Tests reichen um festzustellen ob damit die Graphische Ausgabe überhaupt funktioniert.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @firefly,

ich hab den Grafikadapter von VBoxSVGA auf VMSVGA umgestellt.

Das Gentoo-Gastsystem bootet und ich kann mich im Text-Modus einloggen.

Ich hab dann in der make.conf von

```
VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"
```

zu

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"
```

geändert und danach noch ein

```
emerge --ask --update --verbose --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y @world
```

durchgeführt und gleich ein

```
etc-update
```

 nachgeschoben.

Nach einem Neustart bootet das Gentoo-Gastsystem und ich kann mich einloggen.

Das Desktopbild ist auch hier nach dem Einloggen wieder schwarz!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wieder auf den Sicherungspunkt zurück wo noch alles funktionierte.

Ich habe dann das Systemupdate (ca. 300 Pakete) nochmal durchlaufenen lassen was ohne Fehler endete.

Das Desktop sieht vor dem "Neustart" noch so aus https://www.imagenetz.de/3maWL.

Nach dem anschliessenden Neustart erscheint "sddm" https://www.imagenetz.de/gLbJu.

Nach dem Einloggen in PLASMA erscheint noch nicht einmal das KDE-Symbol, sondern es blitzt das Desktop kurz auf und sieht dann so aus https://www.imagenetz.de/7jNju.

Kann man den Fehler vielleicht auf irgendwas eingrenzen?

Ich bin echt ratlos! 

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Sabaton,

lass dich nicht einschüchtern von dem schwarzen Hintergrund. Denn dein Kalender Widget läuft ja noch. Eventuell musst du die Plasma-Bibliotheken neu bauen. Ich würde behaupten entweder überdeckt dein Widget vielleicht nur den Desktop, oder der Teil der die Menüleiste und den Desktop rendert ist kaputt, im Sinne, er verwendet noch eine veraltete Bibliothek (also ist dagegen gelinkt) und die müsstest du vielleicht nur neu emergen.

Hast du zufällig einen Shortcut, der bei dir eine Terminal/Shell öffnet? Alternativ, aber das ist halt in der VM oft anders als bei einem realen System könntest du halt auch, wie ich schon schrieb über alt + strg + F1 prüfen wenn du zu einer Loginshell kommst. Besser wäre natürlich von einem anderen System dich zusätzlich via ssh dort anzumelden. Vielleicht findest du etwas in den Logs deiner aktuellen Nutzer Session. Ich weiß nicht genau wo das bei KDE ist. Wenn du noch kein Wayland hast war es halt xession Errors (~/.xsession-errors).

Neuerdings liegen einige Logfiles im Ortner: ~/.local/share/ Im Unterordner Xorg findest du zum Beispiel  Xorg.*.log vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Wen es Wayland Probleme sind: https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland

Aber ich denke eher du musst einfach nur Pakete die du nach der Aktualisation noch nicht neu gebaut hast. einfach mit emerge -1 erneut kompilieren damit alles wieder funktioniert.

Hast du versucht das Fenster einfach mal in eine andere Auflösung zu "ziehen"? Manchmal werden die Inhalte dann neu geändert.

Alternativ könntest du auch alle KDE Pakete neu bauen. Aber bei reddit.. kam der Tipp rein:

 *Quote:*   

> Did you build x11-base/xorg-server with the minimal USE flag enabled? If so, disable it and re-emerge.

 

Du hast ja minimal als Useflag gesetzt.

----------

## Sabaton

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Sabaton,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Did you build x11-base/xorg-server with the minimal USE flag enabled? If so, disable it and re-emerge. 
> 
> Du hast ja minimal als Useflag gesetzt.

 

USE "minimal" war gesetzt und hab es dann weggenommen.

Danach habe ich ein

```
emerge --update --deep --changed-use -av @world
```

durchgeführt und anschliessend das System neu gestartet. Leider ist der Fehler immer noch da.

----------

## Sabaton

Bei meinem alten Gentoo-Gastsystem war nie das USE "minimal" gesetzt und hatte trotzdem das gleiche Problem.

Ich lasse jetzt trotzdem das USE "minimal"  bei meinem aktuellen Gentoo-Gastsystem weg und hoffe dass sich das Problem nach weiteren Systemupdates selbst löst.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

wie aktualisiere ich denn nur die PLASMA-Bibliotheken?

Ich denke dass mein Problem in diese Richtung geht.

Bei meinem alten Gentoo-Gastsystem mit dem selben Problem hat ein

```
emerge -av1 --emptytree @world --keep-going
```

das Problem leider nicht gelöst.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Christian99

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie aktualisiere ich denn nur die PLASMA-Bibliotheken?
> 
> 

 

für sowas nehme ich immer gerne eix:

```
emerge -1 $(EIX_LIMIT=0 eix -C kde-plasma -I --only-names)
```

würde jetzt alle installierten pakete aus der Kategorie kde-plasma neu bauen.

zur Kontrolle kann man den eix Befehl in $() erst alleine ausführen und schauen, ob er macht, was man will

----------

## asturm

```
emerge -1vqa $(qlist -CI kde-plasma/*)
```

Warum kompliziert wenn es einfach geht.

----------

## Christian99

 *asturm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -1vqa $(qlist -CI kde-plasma/*)
> ```
> ...

 

weil man mit eix (soweit ich mich mit qlist beschäftigt habe) fanciere abfragen machen kann. In dem Fall braucht man das aber nicht, ich bleib bei sowas dann aber eher bei einem tool.

----------

## asturm

Die wenigsten Leute wissen eix richtig zu bedienen, daher ist es nicht Teil meiner Standardbefehle im Forum.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt mal 

```
emerge -1vqa $(qlist -CI kde-plasma/*)
```

durchlaufen lassen.

Nach einem "reboot" ist das Problem aber leider immer noch da.

Logdateien gab es bei "~/.xsession-errors" bzw. unter "~/.local/share/xorg.*.log" keine.

Hier ist meine "make.conf":

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

USE="-systemd elogind nls dbus udev branding icu X acpi display-manager sddm gtk libkms wallpapers handbook pulseaudio alsa legacy-systray gtk2 gtk3 bluetooth plymouth pango"

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

LINGUAS="de en"

L10N="de en"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

```

Vielleicht ist da ein Problem erkennbar.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Hier meine Vorgehensweise beim installieren von Gentoo in VirtualBox: 
> 
> nano /etc/env.d/90xsession
> 
>    XSESSION="KDE-4" 

 

Das würde ich versuchsweise mal rausnehmen.

So weit ich es noch weiß, werden die Daten aus der .xinitrc gelesen. Erst wenn diese Datei fehlt

wird 90xsession ausgewertet. Zumal mir der Wert "KDE-4" nicht richtig erscheint.

Hast du es schon mit einem anderen Login-Manager versucht - sddm ist bisweilen etwas zickig.

In deiner make.conf vermisse ich den Eintrag für CHOST. 

Aber kein Ahnung, ob der Eintrag in einer VM nötig ist.

----------

## Sabaton

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hier meine Vorgehensweise beim installieren von Gentoo in VirtualBox: 
> 
> nano /etc/env.d/90xsession
> 
>    XSESSION="KDE-4"  
> ...

 

Hab XSESSION="KDE-4" rausgenommen, Problem besteht leider immer noch.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab jetzt mal "LightDM"  nach Anleitung von https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM eingerichtet.

Nach einem "reboot" erscheint "LightDM", wenn ich mich dann einlogge erscheint nur ein schwarzes Fenster mit blinkenden Cursor. Plasma startet erst gar nicht.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> als Host läuft Win10_21H2 Pro.

 

Dann mal weg von der Gentoo-Installation und hin zum Host.

Hast du das schon versucht    https://www.thewindowsclub.com/virtualbox-displays-black-screen

----------

## Sabaton

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   als Host läuft Win10_21H2 Pro. 
> 
> Dann mal weg von der Gentoo-Installation und hin zum Host.
> 
> Hast du das schon versucht    https://www.thewindowsclub.com/virtualbox-displays-black-screen

 

Bei meinem Host Win10_21H2 Pro ist Hyper-V deaktiviert.

Bei dem Gentoo-Gastsystem ist bei dem Grafikadapter die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert.

Ich habe momentan 54. Linux-Gastsysteme in VirtualBox eingerichtet http://www.peter-weber-metalfan.de/Linux/index.html.

Probleme habe ich aktuell nur mit Gentoo.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine neue Version von VirtualBox abwarten.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt echt am verzweifeln! 

Ich hab erst mein Gentoo-Gastsystem in VirtualBox das 3. Mal neuinstalliert.

Gestern noch Systemupdates erfolgreich eingespielt und es ließ sich noch problemlos einloggen habe ich heute wieder das Problem.

Ich habe im zuge eines neuen Kernels das Systemupdate nochmal durchgeführt (10 Pakete) und das System neu gestartet.

Was soll ich sagen, nach dem Login habe ich wieder den schwarzen Desktop.

Kann man die 10 Pakete vor dem Update auflisten und den Fehler dann endlich finden?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## schmidicom

Mit qlop kann man sich den Verlauf anzeigen lassen.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Q_applets#Extracting_information_from_emerge_logs_.28qlop.29

----------

## Sabaton

Hier die 10 Pakete, bin danach auf abbrechen gegangen.

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --update --deep --changed-use -av @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/po4a-0.66::gentoo [0.64::gentoo] USE="-test" 4.141 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.15.59:5.15.59::gentoo [5.15.52:5.15.52::gentoo] USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 2.468 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.5-r2:5/5.15.5::gentoo [5.15.5-r1:5/5.15.5::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -old-kernel -systemd -test" 514 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15.5::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15.5::gentoo] USE="X dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -linuxfb -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="X dbus gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 8 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="cups -debug -gles2-only -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.5-r1:5/5.15.5::gentoo [5.15.5:5/5.15.5::gentoo] USE="X -debug -test -vulkan" 35 KiB

Total: 10 packages (9 upgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 7.165 KiB

```

Kann man den Übeltäter vielleicht aus den 10 Paketen finden?.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn das wirklich alles ist was sich geändert hat würde ich mal sagen das deine Kernelkonfiguration das Problem ist.

Und wenn dem so ist dann ist der fertig vorkonfigurierte Gentoo-Kernel "virtual/dist-kernel" für dich vielleicht besser geeignet.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Distribution_Kernel

----------

## Sabaton

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wenn das wirklich alles ist was sich geändert hat würde ich mal sagen das deine Kernelkonfiguration das Problem ist

 

Das neue Kernel ist da ja nur in /usr/src abgelegt, aber noch nicht installiert.

Kann das Problem nicht bei einem "dev-qt" Update liegen?

----------

## schmidicom

Beim Qt-Update bleibt (laut deinem Zitat) die Version die selbe, nur ein "-r" ist da dazu gekommen und das sind meist nur irgendwelche Gentoo eigene Patches oder triviale Änderungen am ebuild. Theoretisch wäre es zwar möglich das dies dein Problem verursacht aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür geht gegen Null.

Ein Kernel-Update mit Import der alten Konfiguration hat deutlich mehr Potenzial das etwas schief geht, vor allem wenn derjenige der das Update macht sich mit der Kernelkonfiguration nicht auskennt.

Wenn es aber nicht der Kernel gewesen ist stellt sich allerdings schon die Frage was hast du bei deinem Update sonst noch geändert? Etwas das nicht in deinem Beitrag aufgelistet wurde?

----------

## Sabaton

Das Kernel Update wurde ja noch garnicht durchgeführt. Das hätte ich ja erst nach dem Systemupdate gemacht. Soweit komme ich erst gar nicht. Zudem bootet er ja nach dem Systemupdate noch fehlerfrei mit Kernel linux-5.15.52-gentoo

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mir mal deine bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Thread nochmal durchgesehen und hätte da mal eine Frage.

Hast du schon mal versucht deinen X11 so zu installieren/konfigurieren das nicht mehr mit dem Modul "x11-drivers/xf86-video-vboxvideo" direkt auf die virtuelle Grafikkarte zugegriffen sondern per modesetting das DRI-Interface des Kernel benutzt wird?

Dafür müsstest du dem Package "x11-base/xorg-drivers" das USE-Flag "video_cards_virtualbox" wegnehmen und deine xorg-Konfiguration entsprechend dem anpassen was in "man modesetting" erklärt wird.

----------

## Sabaton

Ich bin mir unsicher was ich jetzt ändern soll. 

Muss ich am Kernel was ändern?

```
Framebuffer konfigurieren

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Support for frame buffer devices --->

    ## (Deaktivieren Sie alle Treiber, eingeschlossen VGA, Intel, nVidia, und ATI.)

 

    ## (Weiter unten aktivieren sie die grundlegende Konsole-Unterstützung. KMS verwendet dies.)

    Console display driver support --->

      <*>  Framebuffer Console Support
```

Bitte um Anleitung wie ich vorgehen muss da dies für mich unklar ist.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt Gentoo als Gastsystem in VirtualBox nochmals neu installiert.

Ich hab jetzt das erste mal als Grafikadapter "VMSVGA" eingestellt und Gentoo mit 

make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"
```

zu Ende installiert.

Nach der Installation von "virtualbox-guest-additions"

und anschliessenden Neustart kann ich mich erfolgreich einloggen.

Die Bildschirmauflösung ist bei "5632x5632 (1:1)" und lässt sich nicht ändern.

Normalerweise sollte nach der Installation der Gasterweiterung dann 1920x975 Auflösung sein.

Was muss ich editieren um die Auflösung 1920x975 zu bekommen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Ich hab jetzt beim Handbuch folgendes gefunden. 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.conf

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier  "RadeonHD 4550"

  Option      "Monitor-DVI-0" "DVI screen"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  "DVI screen"

  Option      "PreferredMode" "1440x900"

EndSection

```

Bei   Identifier  "RadeonHD 4550" werde ich "vmware"  angeben, 

bei Option      "PreferredMode" "1440x900" werde ich "1920x975" angeben.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt wieder zu dem Gentoo-Gastsystem mit Grafikadapter "VBoxSVGA" zurückgekehrt.

Ich hab beim Kernel ein Fehler gefunden.

```
KERNEL Generic Framebuffer prior to kernel 5.15

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

KERNEL Generic Framebuffer kernel 5.15 and later

Device Drivers  --->

  Firmware Drivers  --->

    [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer
```

Diese Option war bei mir deaktiviert bei "linux-5.15.59-gentoo".

Ich hab jetzt den Kernel neu gebaut und installiert und System danach neu gestartet und lasse nach dem erfolgreichen Login gerade Systemupdates durchlaufen.

Ich hoffe dass jetzt der Fehler mit dem schwarzen Desktop nach dem Login behoben ist.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Fehler ist nach dem Systemupdate und Neustart und anschliessenden Login wieder da.

Gentoo läuft nicht mehr als Gastsystem in VirtualBox mit Grafikadapter VBoxSVGA.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen, 

Problem ist gelöst.

Ich editierte /etc/portage/make.conf und ersetze COMMON_FLAGS durch: 

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx2 -O2 -pipe" 
```

und habe "avx2" aus den CPU_FLAGS_X86 entfernt. 

Die Datei "package.env" und den Ordner mit Inhalt "env" unter /etc/portage habe ich gelöscht. 

Danach hab ich das Systemupdate durchgeführt. Nach dem reboot konnte ich mich endlich problemlos einloggen. 

Mfg, 

Sabaton

----------

